# Vest Pocket Cup



## privvydigger (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought I'd post and ask for some feedback because it is the first one we dug and its is really good shape considering it was in the black muck from below.
 The are not rare and they are available from what I see.  Heres some pics


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 15, 2011)

heres another veiw


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 15, 2011)

one more.  The top has ornate scribes along with the writing in script


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2011)

A timeless trick.. "all I ask is enough whiskey what will fit in this button.."


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 30, 2011)

HEY PRIVVY , I KNEW I HAD ONE LIKE YOURS IT JUST TOOK ME A WHILE TO FIND IT,,,, ONLY THING THIS ONE IS TIN  ,,IT WAS IN MY DAD'S FISHING TACKLE BOX,,NOT SURE OF THE AGE BUT BELIEVE IT'S FROM THE LATE 40'S EARLY 50'S.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 30, 2011)

..#2


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 30, 2011)

#3..






    THE LID HAS A EMBOSSING OF A COUPLE IN A CANOE AND THEIR CAMP SITE IN THE BACK GROUND..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: TJSJHART
> 
> HEY PRIVVY , I KNEW I HAD ONE LIKE YOURS IT JUST TOOK ME A WHILE TO FIND IT,,,, ONLY THING THIS ONE IS TIN ,,IT WAS IN MY DAD'S FISHING TACKLE BOX,,NOT SURE OF THE AGE BUT BELIEVE IT'S FROM THE LATE 40'S EARLY 50'S.


 
 Cool guys! Back in the day my Dad always carried one in the glove box of his old pickup...Always handy when we'd stop at the spring.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine was silver plated at one time and came out of an 1890s privvy.  I dated mine to 1895


----------

